# NKPS- Stairs, Chairs n Enemas! June '13



## perjury saint (Jun 8, 2013)

Stairs, Chairs n Enemas!
Saturday morning shenanigans in Mansfield General

Once again me n me besty found ourselves heading in a northerly direction at the crack of dawn keen to quench our thirst for Hospitalization and Mansfield General was the target in sight! Turned into a crackin' morning and bumped into some fellow lurkers while in there... Nice to meet yuz Shush, Skankypants, Hitgirl, The Real Indiana Jones and Aunty Foghorn!!

LET THE SHENANIGANS BEGIN...

What better way to start the day than with a spot dressin up... Ooh! Pretty in pink!













 






After some intense mooching theres nothing better than popping yer slippers on and havin a noice cup of tea... WHAT DYA MEAN THERE AINT NO TEA?! ​
















 











After half an hour of griping about not getting my cup of tea NK got a bit fed up and decided to dish out some 'punishment'... I'm still walkin funny!


























Well thats it from Mansfield... Tara for now...





But wait... NO TEA AND NOW A FECKIN PARKIN TICKET!! GRAAAAARRRR!!!! 


​


----------



## skankypants (Jun 8, 2013)

Great shots mate....and a report that puts a smile on your face....good to meet you both...


----------



## leftorium (Jun 8, 2013)

you know what they say... keep your friends close and your enemas closer


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 8, 2013)

You two are barking....
Always love your feel good reports, and absolutely love your photos, keep up the good work!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 8, 2013)

i click your links to your posts half to see the locations, and half because i know the pics will be stunning, and once again, they are! thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Al (Jun 8, 2013)

Great pics PS, superbly odd report!  shame about the parking ticket...


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 8, 2013)

Funny , ace and immense that brought a massive smile looking at this, well done guys  , that's a real bummer about the parking ticket


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 8, 2013)

Nothing beats reports from you guys


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 8, 2013)

What a funny report!
Fantastic pics, from 1 of my favourite hospitals.
Thanks!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 8, 2013)

ha ha!!! crackin babber!!!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 8, 2013)

Suits you sir , superb pics and report, nice of NK to clear that bout of constipation for ya


----------



## Catmandoo (Jun 8, 2013)

Excellent folks!!


----------



## FifeBob (Jun 8, 2013)

Fantastic Photos!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 8, 2013)

Haha! Fantastic report, made me chuckle! Looks like you had a right laugh  Great pics. Must admit, I think pink really suits you Mr saint and you do look rather comfortable in the dress


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 8, 2013)

Superb report & photos,thanks for sharing both.


----------



## boxerheaven (Jun 8, 2013)

fantastic and funny pics


----------



## rapidman (Jun 15, 2013)

Mad report!! well enjoyed the humour ;-)


----------



## loutwo (Jun 30, 2013)

hi all, im brand new to this site and i must say, i love what i see so far, particularly these shots, im based in ireland though so i will remain admiring from afar!


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 1, 2013)

Literally LOL Looks like you both had a good laugh and that is what its all about. Nice one


----------

